# Hagatha the Witch



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is my big project for the year. Head is made from a cheapo foam head painted. She stirs the cauldron via vent motor, which is lit with green led's and fog is pumped in from under her. The ball on the staff is also lit and there are red, yellow and orange leds under the wood to look like fire. The cauldron is a plastic one aged with rust paint and oatmeal. If anyone has a witch chant mp3's i would love to get those from you. I have a small mp3 player to wire to her. Here are also a pic of another cauldron I made for the party punch. Great stuff and some paint. Last pic is a necronomicon for the witch's kitchen. 
Almost all of my work was inspired by someone on this site and for this I thank you!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Nice work! I really like the green ooze! ...you never have enough green ooze. The book is pretty spiffy, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's lovely

And a chant file is on its way to you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy. I love the eye. The book is cool too.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

great face


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks good. I really like her face.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

How did u do the green slime? Is that great stuff painted green?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

walterb said:


> How did u do the green slime? Is that great stuff painted green?


It is. Just neon green craft paint.

Also, I recieved the awesome witch chant from RoxyBlue (Thanks). I will post a video of it all soon. The audio really brings it all together!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is an awesome looking witch!!! Very nice job, can't wait to hear the audio that goes along with her!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Here she is in all her glory. Thanks so much RoxyBlue for the audio!





Ps. If a mod can embed this, I would appreciate it. Dont remember how.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good job!!! Love the white eye


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She turned out really well, fogging cauldron and all. Thanks for posting the video with my voiceover (and I don't know why it's not embedding - sometimes YouTube is funny that way).


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet! That a great witch prop!
I Love the Halloween classic monsters!


----------

